# Poljot Strela



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

First one has just arrived :



















Black dial ones next week.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Very nice.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Not bad at all Roy







.

Have you any vital statistics and prices







?


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

........oh and do they come with steel backs?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

38mm All steel case with display back. Domed mineral glass. Limited edition of 500 pieces. I am guessing that it is 500 white and 500 black dial versions.

The price is Â£199.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

raketakat said:


> Have you any vital statistics and prices
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yes please....not just diameter but overall thickness and lug gap.









and I said I wasn't going to buy anymore watches this year....


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

19mm Lugs but supplied on a 20mm strap







. Thickness approx 11mm excluding the crystal, about 12mm with.


----------



## Wardy (Jul 23, 2003)

Any pictures of the black dialled one anywhere? That's a very nice looking watch anyway though. What's the build quality like Roy? Is it better the the 42mm Aviator for example?


----------



## Wardy (Jul 23, 2003)

Just found the picture in the other thread, sorry! Still like to hear about the build though.....


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

build quality looks superb to me, just as good if not better than the Aviator.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

another bloody watch i want but can't afford!


----------



## 1madman1 (Apr 14, 2004)

Very very nice, but can't afford it. Im currently looking for one of the original 19j black dial Strelas.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

1madman1 said:


> Very very nice, but can't afford it. Im currently looking for one of the original 19j black dial Strelas.


 You can pay well over a ton for one of those in good condition Mike.

I've seen two decent ones on German ebay recently but they went for high Euros.

Be careful if buying one from Eastern Europe. I kept my eye on a white dial recently. It looked fine in the pictures but following up on the feedback it was a can of scrap







.

The Sekonda badged ones are cheaper. Good luck and let us know how you get on







.


----------



## Wardy (Jul 23, 2003)

Roy said:


> build quality looks superb to me, just as good if not better than the Aviator.


 hmmmm, getting that watch buying itch again! When are the black dialled ones due in? How many will you have Roy?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

The black ones will be here this week. There are only two that are not spoken for and one white one.


----------



## 1madman1 (Apr 14, 2004)

> You can pay well over a ton for one of those in good condition Mike.


I'm not really fussy about the condition. Just as long as it more or less runs I'll be happy.











> Be careful if buying one from Eastern Europe.


Eastern Europe (specifically Ukraine and Russia) is where I've been getting many of my watches recently. I actually prefer buying from there rather than an EU nation since since customs seems to rarely charges taxes and duties on packages from there.


----------



## Wardy (Jul 23, 2003)

Roy said:


> The black ones will be here this week. There are only two that are not spoken for and one white one.


 Could you please put me down for one of the black dialed ones if possible Roy? Hope this works as i'm surfing on my mobile using the opera browser.


----------



## Wardy (Jul 23, 2003)

Bloody 'ell it did work! God bless Opera and Symbian!

Come on Roy, you can't still be sleeping!


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I'm awake,









I'll save you one Wardy,


----------



## Wardy (Jul 23, 2003)

Thank You


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Black dialed Strela's have just arrived, there is one spare one available if anyone want's it before it goes on the site.


----------



## Wardy (Jul 23, 2003)

Ordered mine!

Thanks Roy!


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

I've just received my white dialed Strela from Roy.









Superb, Roy. IMHO this is the best Poljot chrono yet. It's not as bulky and awkward as the other Poljot 3133s I've owned....and the build quality is just faultless.







. Mine is 215 of 500.

If it hasn't already gone, and you want one, you had better snap up Roy's last remaining black dialed one. You won't regret it.









Cheers

Paul

P.S. Pictures to follow.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Ummmm Paul....Diddnt you say 'No more Poljots for me' a week or so ago??????

















Nice watch


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Silver Hawk said:


> IMHO this is the best Poljot chrono yet.


And here are the pics to prove it...




























Cheers

Paul


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Silver Hawk said:


> Superb, Roy. IMHO this is the best Poljot chrono yet. It's not as bulky and awkward as the other Poljot 3133s I've owned....and the build quality is just faultless.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Glad you like it Paul,

I agree, it is the best Poljot that I have seen and my favorite. I should have saved one.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Paul,

I do like that, I might get round to buying one. But it would probably end up in the wardrobe like my last Poljot chrono.
















Great pictures too.


----------

